# Boarding/Military Service



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I would, personally, so then if tack is damaged, proper care isn't taken resulting in vets bills, or accidents happen occurring in vets bills you know who has to pay them- just a precaution more than anything!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Leave a detailed letter of instruction with your vet. Outline how far you are willing to go for the health and care of the horse.

With technology these days, your BO should be able to send monthly photos or videos. We did that for our over seas boarders.

Thank you for your service to our great country!


----------



## DutchFeather (May 9, 2011)

Thanks guys! I think I might write something up for my farrier, vet and the barn owner, that way, everyone knows what is expected when I'm gone. I was considering leasing him for the six months I'll be gone, but with him only being a yearling, there is really nothing a leaser could do, but turn him out and feed him and make sure he minds his manners.


----------



## BennysLace (May 9, 2010)

Being a military dependent myself, and knowing a move is on the way in which I will be leaving Benny here I know that there are a few things you should do. First get POA on the horse, have it notorized. Stating barn owner has permission to have vet work and farrier work done, up to a certain expense. Give a copy of this to the vet and farrier, make sure that on that POA, you make it clear that any sells or transferring ownership of said horse is not to be left up to barn owner but only yourself, just to be on the safe side. Also have a notorized contract as well, on costs and so forth. Insure that you get all reciepts you don't want a lein on your horse. Not saying this guy will do anything but and ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. Are you going overseas? I know alot of bases stateside have military stables.


----------



## DutchFeather (May 9, 2011)

BennysLace said:


> Being a military dependent myself, and knowing a move is on the way in which I will be leaving Benny here I know that there are a few things you should do. First get POA on the horse, have it notorized. Stating barn owner has permission to have vet work and farrier work done, up to a certain expense. Give a copy of this to the vet and farrier, make sure that on that POA, you make it clear that any sells or transferring ownership of said horse is not to be left up to barn owner but only yourself, just to be on the safe side. Also have a notorized contract as well, on costs and so forth. Insure that you get all reciepts you don't want a lein on your horse. Not saying this guy will do anything but and ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. Are you going overseas? I know alot of bases stateside have military stables.


I'll be state side, but where I'm only leaving for 6 months before my contract is up, there's no point in trailering him 1200 miles just to turn around and trailer him again. Plus, most military stables have a LONG waiting list. It's just easier for him to stay here. The BO is a family friend, and it's a private barn, just her horses and mine, so it shouldn't be too bad. I'm just nervous and crazy


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dutchfeather, I see Sam is a colt, most military stables won't allow colts (stallions). It sounds like you already have a safe place for him. I don't know if you are near a military base currently, but if you are the Jag office might be able to help you fill out any paperwork you need.


----------



## DutchFeather (May 9, 2011)

hobbyhorse said:


> Dutchfeather, I see Sam is a colt, most military stables won't allow colts (stallions). It sounds like you already have a safe place for him. I don't know if you are near a military base currently, but if you are the Jag office might be able to help you fill out any paperwork you need.


I'm aware of the No Stallion rule. Sam is getting gelded next week, but he's going to be fine where he is, I'm actually very happy with the set up. My boyfriend offered to go to the barn and help take care of him for me as well, but it'll probably only be a few days a week. I still can't figure out how I got him to make that offer haha. :wink: He's even thinking about buying his own horse when I get back from the Army next June.

I'm not near a base right now, I'm home on convalecent (sp) leave after an injury. Of course, me being me, I couldn't resist my horsie tempations :lol: ... Right now, we have a standard boarding contract, then when I leave, I'm going to add an Absentee Boarder Annex that entails all my expectations and also a list of emergency contacts etc. This annex is also going to be given to my vet and farrier so that all parties know what it expected as far as my standards of care. The vet will know how much he is allowed to do in case of an accident, as will the BO and they'll also know that he is to be vaccinated in the spring etc. The farrier will know that they are still expected to come every 6 weeks for a trim. The BO will also know that they will be provided with any monetary amount needed for his care: hay, grain, wormer, vet, farrier etc. 

Thanks everyone, you've been really helpful. I just needed some help getting pointed in the right direction. I'm a nutcase right now, trying to make sure that I have everything straightened out before I leave.


----------

